# Restoring a Matt Finish



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Hi folks,

I've made a bit of a boo boo! I have some Matt finished Audi wheels:










One of the spokes had a few fine scratches in the lacquer from storage, so I got out my rubbing compound and tried to gently rub them out. It certainly softened the scratches OK, but it also turned the area glossy! I now have one glossy spoke and would like to turn it matt again. Is there a simply way of doing this?

Thanks!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Could try some wire wool?!?


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

wire wool? eek! like a kitchen scourer?

I was thinking of 2000 grit wet and dry, but I don't want to polish it any further. What grit would be appropriate?


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

or, ideally some kind of etching compound that I could remove quickly once it's worked to dull the surface.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Hmmm.. been reading up on using everything from powered dish washer detergent, scrubbing them down with Ajax cleanser, Lestoil cleaner, scotchbrite pads, etc

All too much of an uncertainty to try on some very nice rims though.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

The wheel needs to be repainted.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Can you buy satin or Matt lacquer in an aerosol?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

No, don't get it painted!! 

You could try a heavy cutting cream like 3m fast cut on an applicator. 

But don't go mad, just slight pressure to mark, but not cut the paint.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> No, don't get it painted!!
> 
> You could try a heavy cutting cream like 3m fast cut on an applicator.
> 
> But don't go mad, just slight pressure to mark, but not cut the paint.


I used carplan rubbing compound to remove the scratch, which is what caused the glossing. Is 3m courser?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

3m fast cut is about the roughest compound you cat get, G3 scratch remover is quite rough too. 

You've simply worked the lacquer to a smooth glossy finish, you need to rough it up a bit with a few controlled fine/light scratches.


----------



## Matthew2761 (Dec 4, 2014)

Would something like Scholl S0 matting compound maybe work? Only ever used a matting compound once before so thinking it may be a better approach than using wet/dry paper on it?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Sicskate said:


> 3m fast cut is about the roughest compound you cat get, G3 scratch remover is quite rough too.
> 
> You've simply worked the lacquer to a smooth glossy finish, you need to rough it up a bit with a few controlled fine/light scratches.


Like hell it is the proper original G3 is like liquid sand paper...and Scholl S0 is rougher still...


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

From the recommendations above it sounds like a course rubbing compound, like the one I originally used, isn't wrong in principle, but my method was wrong. I worked it in vigorously using back and fourth motion, and then polished it away with a micrifibre. That resulted in a gloss finish. If I want to matt it instead what technique might achieve this? Light and short motions?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Like hell it is the proper original G3 is like liquid sand paper...and Scholl S0 is rougher still...


I've only used the G3 I've got, which is in a tooth paste style container?!?

Its a product which can be bought cheap in halfords, that's the only reason I mentioned it.

It's all trial and error though.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

does anyone wanna sell me a pea-sized blob of scholl? Don't really want to pay £30 just to see if it'll matt down one spoke!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You could try a 3000 trizact pad, I'll send you one if you want. 

Could also pop some 3m fast cut in to try.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Sicskate said:


> You could try a 3000 trizact pad, I'll send you one if you want.
> 
> Could also pop some 3m fast cut in to try.


3000 as in 3000grit? I wasn't sure if that was too fine. I've got 2000 wet and dry I did contemplate, but that's the finest. I was also thinking of ordering some 7445 White Scotchbrite pads (1200-1500 grit).

I'd definitely like to take you up on your very kind offer. Thanks a heap! This might come down to using a variety of products and fudging it enough so that it's no longer noticeable.

How bizarre that I'm on detailing world trying to figure out how to _ruin_ a nice shiny finish!


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

2000 to 3000 Mirka Abralon sanding sponge will get that finish, but they're expensive to buy when you only need one or two

Failing that if you burn through then re clear 2k with a matting additive


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Just a thought, do you have a magic sponge?? 

Send me your address, I'll get some bits in the post on Monday


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Not heard of magic sponge but just did a search and ordered some for the hell of it. Will help in the kitchen if nothing else!

I just decided to have a crack at the wheel spoke with some 2000 grit wet and dry. I hardly touched it, just let it glide around on a film of water with very little pressure. I'd say it's an improvement, and takes the eye off it a bit, but it's not the same. What it's done is produce a scratchy matted surface with glossy dimples visible underneath and in-between. hard to describe but it doesn't scatter the light in the same way as an even matt lacquered smooth surface. I then applied a tiny bead of rubbing compound to it and wiped it away without buffing. This has muted the gloss and scratches a little, but I'm sure it will wash away in the elements and look less than stellar.

Is there such a thing as a matt wax that can be applied as a dressing to conceal any imperfections?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Could try any matt clear lacquer in an aersol. But the sand paper first..ive got some 5000 grit if you need, could post some out for you.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

waqasr said:


> Could try any matt clear lacquer in an aersol. But the sand paper first..ive got some 5000 grit if you need, could post some out for you.


Thanks for the advice. So you think I should be going finer? I'm worried about producing more gloss this way. I've also thought about using some matt lacquer, but I'm unsure about feathering the edges in. The bottom of the spoke is diamond cut, so I could leave a hard edge there, but towards the centre of the wheel I'd need to fade it out. Normally I'd use rubbing compound to tidy up and smooth it in, but with Matt finish it seems you can't touch it so it needs to be applied right with no untidy edges. If all else fails I'll give this a go.


----------



## Tom145 (Sep 1, 2013)

http://refinishsystems.com/products/panel-preparation/panel-prep-liquids/farecla-g-matt-flatting-liquid I would use this on a cloth and if that didnt bring it back enough then use it on scotchbrite lightly, this will put light scratches into the lacquer and also clean the surface of any polish.


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Tom145 said:


> http://refinishsystems.com/products/panel-preparation/panel-prep-liquids/farecla-g-matt-flatting-liquid I would use this on a cloth and if that didnt bring it back enough then use it on scotchbrite lightly, this will put light scratches into the lacquer and also clean the surface of any polish.


Thanks Tom, that looks like useful stuff.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just so you know traditional matt finishes cannot be polished and from what I know the clear coat cannot be blended so you should have the whole wheel resprayed/re lacquered for a proper job


----------



## efunc (May 22, 2007)

Just as an update, waqasr very kindly sent me some 2500, 3000 & 5000 wet & dry and I'm pleased to say that a tiny bit of light abrasion with the 5000 grit pretty much did the trick. Of course it's a bodge job, and a respray would be ideal, but this definitely takes they eye away from it and TBH I can no longer tell which spoke was the shiny one. Thanks all.


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

hey man glad you got it sorted:thumb:


----------

